# Double Balloon EUS



## philipb (Aug 8, 2007)

Is there any info out there as to how to code for this procedure. I have done some research regarding this but I am still wondering if this procedure would be different from coding for an EUS with perhaps a cpt code near the 44377 series?


----------

